# Hello and umm...................fire extinguishers



## sueant08 (Nov 18, 2019)

Good morning all. 
Although I've been in the background of wildcamping for a while, I don't think I've posted before so, 'Hello. My name is Sue, how do you do............. (Johnny Cash )
I have a swift suntor RL590 which I'm totally in love with - I'd rather sell my house than my van. 
We've been to some of the UK's most beautiful places and seen some wondrous things on our travels: 




 

 



We are hoping to travel into Europe next year so will be tapping into the wealth of knowledge on here soon. 
My van is of an age now where I'm happy to try do any work on it myself, and get great satisfaction from having a go.
(BTW: I sourced and fitted a Leisure battery from the lovely John at Alpha batteries a few weeks ago - using the wildcamping discount of course). 
I am now looking for advice on replacing my out of date fire extinguisher (2017).
Its a 600g powder extinguisher.
Could any of you lovely people give me ideas as to whether you've got any variations in your vans.
Thank you xx


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 18, 2019)

Should be fitted close to bed or back of van and pos one near door,always on back facing shelf so it wont come lose and wallop you in a front impact.
powder or, foam if fuel about sue.


----------



## Asterix (Nov 18, 2019)

I've not looked at the date on mine but the little guage is in the green on both of them and that's good enough for me.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 18, 2019)

i looked for the date on mine and simply cant find a date.......    different countries specify different locations in the van for various safety equipment.   AA  foreign map books have a great deal of info on the particular country at the front of the mapbook.   But a fire officer said to  me ages ago...   just get the hell out if you are on fire....   a tiny extinguisher like that will do nothing to stop some fires and by the time you have worked out how to use it and read the instructions you will have inhaled smoke and probably be  unconscious...


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 18, 2019)

Asterix said:


> I've not looked at the date on mine but the little guage is in the green on both of them and that's good enough for me.




ah kindly tell me where the little gauge is ?  thanks


----------



## Asterix (Nov 18, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> ah kindly tell me where the little gauge is ?  thanks



Most have them on the top and just show a red and green background,as long as the needle is in the green it should be fine. I suspect that extinguishers in motorhomes last better than ones in properties as they get a regular shake up of the contents.


----------



## sueant08 (Nov 18, 2019)

trevskoda said:


> Should be fitted close to bed or back of van and pos one near door,always on back facing shelf so it wont come lose and wallop you in a front impact.
> powder or, foam if fuel about sue.


Thank you


----------



## sueant08 (Nov 18, 2019)

delicagirl said:


> i looked for the date on mine and simply cant find a date.......    different countries specify different locations in the van for various safety equipment.   AA  foreign map books have a great deal of info on the particular country at the front of the mapbook.   But a fire officer said to  me ages ago...   just get the hell out if you are on fire....   a tiny extinguisher like that will do nothing to stop some fires and by the time you have worked out how to use it and read the instructions you will have inhaled smoke and probably be  unconscious...


Sound advice from the fire officer  Thank you.


----------



## Markd (Nov 18, 2019)

You can buy 2kg foam or powder 10 year life extinguisher (P50) for abou £50 which works out cheaper than annual "cheapos" if your insurance company demand "in date" extinguisher.
Also you might even put a fire out with something that size.
You need it fairly handy but as others say mount it so if you do crash it doesn't just pull out of the clip and fly forward and kill you. We have a bulkhead near the hob- sink that does the job nicely.


----------



## phillybarbour (Nov 18, 2019)

Hi and welcome, I will leave the extinguisher to more knowledgable people than me.


----------



## sueant08 (Nov 18, 2019)

Markd said:


> You can buy 2kg foam or powder 10 year life extinguisher (P50) for abou £50 which works out cheaper than annual "cheapos" if your insurance company demand "in date" extinguisher.
> Also you might even put a fire out with something that size.
> You need it fairly handy but as others say mount it so if you do crash it doesn't just pull out of the clip and fly forward and kill you. We have a bulkhead near the hob- sink that does the job nicely.


Good idea. I'll look into that. Thank you


----------



## sueant08 (Nov 18, 2019)

phillybarbour said:


> Hi and welcome, I will leave the extinguisher to more knowledgable people than me.


Thank you


----------



## TeamRienza (Nov 18, 2019)

In a recent post on a Motorhome forum (can’t remember which) there was some discussion of this water mist type of extinguisher. It claims to be safe on electrical fires and leaves no residue or mess.









						Water Mist Extinguishers
					

Water Mist Extinguishers with De-Ionised Water   Portable water mist extinguishers with de-ionised water are broad spectrum fire extinguishers. They are capable of extinguishing class A (solids), class B (flammable liquids) and class C (flammable gasses) fires. Please note that the current...



					www.fireservice.co.uk
				









						Water Mist Fire Extinguishers - For Most Types of Fire
					

Buy water mist fire extinguishers for most types of fire. Super fine spray fire extinguishers that are completely safe for use on electrical equipment.




					www.safelincs.co.uk
				




More expensive than a foam or powder but perhaps a better buy in the long term.

I made a mental note of them and may consider an upgrade at some point in the future. As others have said though, I think I would evacuate first and then decide wether to fight the fire from outside. Most likely to be a kitchen fire which in my van could be tackled from the door way.


Davy


----------



## sueant08 (Nov 19, 2019)

Thank you all. Certainly lots to think about. There seems to be a bit of a theme regrding fridge fires. I'd never considered a fridge to be so dangerous. Now my inquisitive brain wants to know what goes wrong to make them ignite


----------



## n brown (Nov 19, 2019)

fridges use heat to operate ,either from electric elements or gas flame, so a couple of sources of ignition there . good idea to have a fire blanket as fires caused by things on gas hobs can happen. no mess and effective .
a container of baking soda kept handy is a good fire extinguisher ,and won't go out of date
don't forget , your extinguisher is as much to help out other people as well,and probably more likely to be used in that capacity . 
don't be too tight when buying one either, a decent sized refillable is worth having ,as opposed to the little spray can type sold in car shops,which aren't worth having   https://www.screwfix.com/p/firemax-...VSbTtCh2wqg4JEAQYBSABEgIVXvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 19, 2019)

When driving for a living I had to hold a Dangerous Goods Licence and the instructors always advised running like hell while calling the emergency services in a fire, because the three extinguishers we carried would be pretty much useless against anything bigger than an ashtray fire. Amazing really, a weeks course and eight exams and that about summed up the advice.


----------



## hextal (Nov 21, 2019)

I've got powder, co2 and water mist extinguishers dotted around the house, garage and 'van.

Fire blanket is worth while too.


----------



## Markd (Nov 21, 2019)

n brown said:


> fridges use heat to operate ,either from electric elements or gas flame, so a couple of sources of ignition there . good idea to have a fire blanket as fires caused by things on gas hobs can happen. no mess and effective .
> a container of baking soda kept handy is a good fire extinguisher ,and won't go out of date
> don't forget , your extinguisher is as much to help out other people as well,and probably more likely to be used in that capacity .
> don't be too tight when buying one either, a decent sized refillable is worth having ,as opposed to the little spray can type sold in car shops,which aren't worth having   https://www.screwfix.com/p/firemax-...VSbTtCh2wqg4JEAQYBSABEgIVXvD_BwE&gclsrc=aw.ds


The trouble with the cheap extinguishers is that whilst they will probably be effective  for many years some insurance companies won't provide fire cover unless extinguisher is "in date" and as nearly all manufacturers say annual service that means a new one every year - even though the service is a wipe down with a damp cloth and check pressure gauge is green
However you can get 2kg extinguisher type P50 that lasts 10 years with owner service (once you've watched the video you're fully qualified technician ) for about £50.

Fire blanket essential as most likely fire is cooker and once you discharge a powder extinguisher in a van you're cleaning forever!

I've got out date extinguisher here and there on house and cars now.
CO2 and FFF in garage-workshop.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 21, 2019)

sueant08 said:


> Thank you all. Certainly lots to think about. There seems to be a bit of a theme regrding fridge fires. I'd never considered a fridge to be so dangerous. Now my inquisitive brain wants to know what goes wrong to make them ignite


As well as 12v /230v heating element they also have a flame which heats coolent /gas driving it round a coil which in turn cools the fridge ,so a fire could happen if for some type of gas leaks somewhere in van and open flame behind the fridge sets it of,remember if you have a open vent lead acid battery which can give of hydrogen,well that a second thing to go bang if not vented down through floor,and batterys should be in a sealed box.


----------



## RV2MAX (Nov 21, 2019)

You need to be aware that powder type extinguishers have a propensity to compact on moving vehicles . The charge guage will still be in the green , but when the time arises to use they dont always operate as they should . For large extinguishers of this type part of the maintenance regime specifies that they be emptied and the filling  checked for fluidity  before recharging .   I would suggest a choice of a water mist extinguisher  as a better replacement for mobile use in a motorcaravan  is now the way to go .   They are also a lot less messy if used successfully to snuff a immediate risk . They are not cheap expect £45 +


----------



## antiquesam (Nov 22, 2019)

I can't help thinking we live in a dangerous world but it is too easy to think a little too much like the man from health and safety rather than enjoying life and taking a few risks.


----------



## delicagirl (Nov 23, 2019)

hextal said:


> I've got powder, co2 and water mist extinguishers dotted around the house, garage and 'van.
> 
> Fire blanket is worth while too.




i like the idea of a fire blanket.....  i think it would be faster to use and no fiddling about.....


----------



## Mrs Mossy (Nov 23, 2019)

sueant08 said:


> Good morning all.
> Although I've been in the background of wildcamping for a while, I don't think I've posted before so, 'Hello. My name is Sue, how do you do............. (Johnny Cash )
> I have a swift suntor RL590 which I'm totally in love with - I'd rather sell my house than my van.
> We've been to some of the UK's most beautiful places and seen some wondrous things on our travels:
> ...


Hi there nice to hear from you - regarding your fire extinguisher was it a new to you 2017  the British Standards Institute (BSI) or the Loss Prevention Council Certificate Board ... suggests a typical life expectancy for a caravan extinguisher of 3-5 years.


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 23, 2019)

Hi Sue and welcome.
I saw a video demonstration for this little fella and was very impressed.

Click Here to see it.

I believe they come in different sizes.
As has already been said powder and foam make a whole lot of mess.
I would be careful using a CO2 extinguisher in an enclosed space because of displacement of oxygen.
Tim.


----------



## Markd (Nov 23, 2019)

Professionals also advise against using powder in a confined space on breathing grounds.
I'm distinctly impressed by the idea of mist extinguishers - they seem to have a 5 year warranty and the water can't settle like powder could.
There is no legal requirement to service non commercial extinguishers but last year my insurance company did not want to accept an extinguisher inside its warranty as in date.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2019)

Remember never use one on a chip /oil pan fire,always cover with a wet cloth/fire blanket and move it outside,being careful not to tip scalding oil over ones self.


----------



## Markd (Nov 23, 2019)

Mist extinguishers have a class F rating so are safe on a chip pan fire - presumably because the droplets are so fine.


----------



## trevskoda (Nov 23, 2019)

Markd said:


> Mist extinguishers have a class F rating so are safe on a chip pan fire - presumably because the droplets are so fine.


Its the pressure which blows the oil up all over curtains etc setting a bigger fire,our N I fire service say never do it but turn of heat and cover with a wet cloth.


----------



## Markd (Nov 23, 2019)

Yes - you'd probably not want to point it directly into the oil but most of the energy probably goes into atomising the water.
Class F is specifically oil-fat fire and earlier extinguishers used pressure to deliver chemicals.

Edit to not direct at oil!


----------



## RV2MAX (Nov 23, 2019)

All extinguishers need to be used in a efficient manner to be effective


----------



## Nabsim (Nov 24, 2019)

antiquesam said:


> I can't help thinking we live in a dangerous world but it is too easy to think a little too much like the man from health and safety rather than enjoying life and taking a few risks.


Yes I agree with you. My van is older so worth less than a lot which is probably why my insurance does not specify I have a fire extinguishers. I do carry one in a cupboard out the way that I would only use if I came upon someone else in trouble. I have a fire blanket in easy reach which i also use under my fire pit but I must get a new one for inside the van sometime.

i am not suggesting others follow what I do but water and blanket are enough for me and I sleep just fine


----------



## Tim120 (Nov 24, 2019)

I'm surprised that some insurance companies can insist you have a fire extinguisher, that kind of implies they expect you to use it.


----------

